Ask HN: What sucks about the way newbies are taught to code these days? - deepaksahoo
======
arpit4
Are you referring to the online courses that are simultaneously providing the
output of the code as soon as it's written? If that's the case, it's not
really helpful as people do obviously need to test it out from scratch, on
their own for a better understanding of how stuff works. But this method is
easy and fast, provided some hand holding is needed and if that support is
there, one can learn pretty quickly.

------
cimmanom
The need to emphasize breadth-first learning in order to do anything in a
modern web stack means that they not only never learn anything in depth, they
don't learn that a modicum of depth is necessary.

------
IcePic
They don't get taught to conserve memory...

------
anotherPEBCAK
Java

~~~
jxub
...and the whole JavaScript monstrosity

